# Eclipse / von wird überall wird eine bestimmte Methode aufgerufen



## Thomas Lorenz (2. Apr 2010)

Servus Gemeinde, 

ich möchte mal von Euch wissen, wie ich in Eclipse herausfinde, 
von wo überall eine bestimmte Methode aufgerufen wird.

Danke, ist für Euch bestimmt keine Herausforderung.


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Apr 2010)

r.Maustaste --> "Open Call Hierarchy" oder direkt [c]CTRL+ALT+H[/c]


----------



## Thomas Lorenz (2. Apr 2010)

Danke, aber das meinte ich nicht.

Wenn ich den Cursor auf einen Namen einer Methode (z.B. getName()) setze, wie 
kann ich dann erfahren, von wo in meinem Projekt diese Methode 'getName()' aufgerufen
wird.
Also welche Klasse/Methode nutzt die Methode 'getName'.

Mit Deiner Lösung erfahre ich welche Methoden von 'getName()' aufgerufen werden.


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Apr 2010)

Thomas Lorenz hat gesagt.:


> Danke, aber das meinte ich nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich den Cursor auf einen Namen einer Methode (z.B. getName()) setze, wie
> kann ich dann erfahren, von wo in meinem Projekt diese Methode 'getName()' aufgerufen
> ...



Eig. zeigt die view beides an, du kannst umschalten (es gibt zwei grünliche Icons *g* - show caller hierarchy und - show callee hierarchy)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte ;>


----------



## Thomas Lorenz (2. Apr 2010)

Besten Dank.

Genau das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2010)

Oder auch Rechtsklick -> Search for References


----------

